# Customize order of channels in the guide?



## TonyCat81 (Sep 19, 2010)

I would like to see a way to customize the order of the channels in the guide. Is this possible to do using favorites?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

There is no *valid* reason why this isn't available.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can sort by channel number or channel name. What other logical sorting would you need?


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Arcady said:


> What other logical sorting would you need?


Being able to organize channels like Season Passes would be useful if you wanted to group certain themes together in the grid guide (like movie channels, sports networks, or public television) or put your favorite channel in the priority one slot. Custom color coding would make browsing easier too.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your cable company should organize channels by genre. If they don't, complain to the cable company, not TiVo.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

> What other logical sorting would you need?


My most watched channel first then others after. Sort on a individual basis.

Nothing to do with my cable company, besides, what dos that have to do with OTA?


----------

